# SpringTail Care



## David (Jan 21, 2008)

I am looking for information on how to care for and culture springtails. I did not see anything under the caresheet section or in the search tool. I am having a springtail culture delivered and I would like to know how to put them in the viv. and how much to put in. Also, how to start new cultures from the original?


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

search the food and feeding forum.
tons of threads on feeding, substrate, housing, etc.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

quickly

I'd use any moist media [coco based or otherwise] in a large tubberware container, no holes.

Put in an inch of leaf litter and feed active yeast pinches every few days or so...dep upon how fast they are reproducing.

You can pull the litter and seed tanks with it. takes a few weeks at 75F for them to reproduce in mass.

Best,

S


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Dont want to steal the post...,but I am having problems put my springs in my viv.I dont have any leaf litter right now,but it will be here in a few days,but in the meantime is there any other way I can put springs in my viv? I have tried a cardboard paper towel tube,and a piece of an egg carton,no luck.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

As far as transporting large numbers of springtails easily, I've found that a small piece of tree fern panel or a (fish tank) filter sponge works well if placed on top of the substrate. The springs naturally enter and live in the spaces these materials provide. All you have to do is pick them up, hold over a frog tank, and then shake/tap. 

BTW, I keep mine in moist coconut husk grounds (eco earth or something like that) at room temp and feed them dry white rice. The enclosure set up is similar to Shawn's, minus the leaf litter.

Mike


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I keep mine in a 5 gallon tank with coco fiber and charcoal on top of that.I feed them uncooked pasta.


----------

